# Another Penturning Forum



## rtjw (Feb 3, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know about a new penturning forum.

Check it out

http://turn-pens-with.us/


----------



## jeff (Feb 4, 2007)

Why anyone would leave here is beyond me [8D]


----------



## skiprat (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Why anyone would leave here is beyond me [8D]



I'll second that[]


----------



## Pipes (Feb 4, 2007)

I only live here []

pipes


----------



## Turnitall (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree with Jeff.... 
So as far as the new forum goes... WHO CARES...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 4, 2007)

Call me a pen-turning gad-fly. []  I visit them all.  I figure since other people are doing all the work, I will bounce around and see what there is to be learned.  Anyway, maybe someone, somewhere, will have a drawing/contest that I might win! [B)]


----------



## Awoodfan (Feb 4, 2007)

I always turn in here.

Ron



<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br />


----------



## airrat (Feb 4, 2007)

William your a winner in our minds.   []


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 4, 2007)

the more the merrier

http://craftingpens.proboards104.com/index.cgi


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I was going to resist posting to this thread[V]

In my most humble opinion I feel it is bad manners to try and recruit members to another site that has split off from the first.  Over the years I have been on few groups of one kind or another and this happens once in a while, it's never fun or comfortable.  I'm not taking sides and don't know who's right or wrong, don't care, just think it's poor manners.


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll remove my link. Not my loss. 

Well I'll ask Jeff to remove it I can't it's locked.


----------



## DocRon (Feb 4, 2007)

Makes no difference to me. Something to be learned from everywhere. Trouble is, I already spend time reading when I should be turning[]. Think I'll pass.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Motion passed []


----------



## clewless (Feb 5, 2007)

Dan,

I think your new group is valuable in that it contains some very specific technical areas that get lost in the sawdust of the other existing fora (forums).

Geez, maybe now someone will start a flame on pluralization. [] If you do, please be polite...thank you.


----------



## turned_for_good (Feb 5, 2007)

> In my most humble opinion I feel it is bad manners to try and recruit members to another site that has split off from the first.



I guess I realy don't understand.  It's not like anyone is trying to steal people away for them to never come back.  What RTJW posted is not even his own forum and I think dfurlano is a high mucky-muck (no offence intended) of the one he had posted.  If these sites were here for the money I could see that, but we are all here for the information contained within.  Loyaly to a particular site is understandable, but each site has information that the other doesn't and that is what we are here for.  I visit multiple sites and and would never hold anyone back or view them differently because they visit other sites.


----------



## Penmonkey (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't make somthing out of nothing.  Go to the forum or forums that you want to go to and enjoy them.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 5, 2007)

Personally, I appreciate people advising us of alternative sources of information.  No two sites are exactly alike and there will certainly be things to be learned from each of them.  Every site has a different suite of members and a different slant on the craft.  I don't think I would want to see the day when there were 20 sites competing for pen crafters time; but having a half dozen or so allows for a little variety and difference of perspective that can't help but be good for the craft.  Just my 2Â¢.


----------



## rtjw (Feb 5, 2007)

Because of conflicts of interest. I will no longer be a member of the site I referenced here. I have asked Jeff to delete my post here so that I am not mistaken to be a part of that site.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />William your a winner in our minds.   []



Cool!! From one Irish (County Mayo) person to another, what is the prize I win in your mind???  [][][]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Because of conflicts of interest. I will no longer be a member of the site I referenced here. I have asked Jeff to delete my post here so that I am not mistaken to be a part of that site.




That is what you said about this site Johnny.

BTW - This thread is not locked (anymore)


----------



## rtjw (Feb 5, 2007)

Actually Ron. I was asked to resign my membership from that site.


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 5, 2007)

The one thing I like about this site is that everyone is willing to share information of all kinds.  A website is like a magazine or book.  You might not like the author, but hey, information is information.  I appreciate people giving information....I would hate to miss out on something....I would hate to think that some people would rather not have the information listed and others make the choice about visiting the site....because that would be a snobbish.....


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Actually Ron. I was asked to resign my membership from that site.



Interesting


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 5, 2007)

People actually have time for more than one site?  I gotta get a life and job like these people.[}]


[][][]


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 5, 2007)

> BTW - This thread is not locked (anymore)



This thread was never locked as far as I know as a moderator.


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 5, 2007)

To those who tied to join the site I guess I screwed something up so no one can join, too many buttons in the admin panel for my simple mind.  I am traveling today but will look into it tonight.

Dan.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I think the thread "appeared" to be locked because the time limit for editing/deleting had expired.  On some(at least one) of the forums the time limit is only 30 minutes!!


----------



## smoky10 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Because of conflicts of interest. I will no longer be a member of the site I referenced here. I have asked Jeff to delete my post here so that I am not mistaken to be a part of that site.


I couldn't believe you was a member of that site when I saw the names of some of the other members. I know you don't get along with certain ones.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smoky10_
> <br />.....
> I couldn't believe you was a member of that site when I saw the names of some of the other members. I know you don't get along with certain ones.



Just because you don't get along with someone, doesn't mean you can't learn from them.  eagle and I crossed swords more than once; but I did learn some useful information from him about pencrtafting and I would like to think he learned a few things from me.  If we all had to restrict our visits to boards where we got along with everyone, there would be precious few members on any Internet boards.[^]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turned_for_good_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Johnny even posted it on his own forum. Aren't we here to share information? If there is an inter-forum going on, I haven't read about it in the sports pages. []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Why anyone would leave here is beyond me [8D]



I think it's sub-title is 'Exiles Refuge'. [:0][]


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 6, 2007)

Diversity of opinion can be enlightening!


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 6, 2007)

Many belong to more than one forum.  It's like reading different newspapers....enlightening.


----------



## arioux (Feb 6, 2007)

My signature says it all

Alfred


----------



## ChipCurler (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info, knowledge is power.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 6, 2007)

I've got an idea.  Let's give the different forums political labels!  That way people can belong to one or the other, and loudly proclaim that "their" forum is the only one that has the right ideas!  So, TPS is based out of Texas, a liberal hot spot, Turn With Us is new and small, a perfect Ross Perot third party turning site.  I think I have really hit on something here, what does everyone think? []


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 6, 2007)

Bad idea William.....[]


----------



## rtjw (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />I've got an idea.  Let's give the different forums political labels!  That way people can belong to one or the other, and loudly proclaim that "their" forum is the only one that has the right ideas!  So, TPS is based out of Texas, a liberal hot spot, Turn With Us is new and small, a perfect Ross Perot third party turning site.  I think I have really hit on something here, what does everyone think? []



Liberal? Not even close.


----------



## stevers (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't understand what the big deal is. So some people belong to more than one site. It's not like we are cheating. Whats wrong with looking for as much info as we can. 

also, I like to think William was being sarcastic,,,,,,,,,,,,,weren't you William?


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />I don't understand what the big deal is. So some people belong to more than one site. It's not like we are cheating. Whats wrong with looking for as much info as we can.
> 
> also, I like to think William was being sarcastic,,,,,,,,,,,,,weren't you William?



DITTO:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sarcastic, me??? [}] BTW, I figured some of my Texan friends might not exactly consider themselves liberals.  []

Sometimes, using a ridiculous example can be used to point out the lack of sense involved in other disagreements.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Sarcastic, me??? [}] BTW, I figured some of my Texan friends might not exactly consider themselves liberals.  []
> 
> Sometimes, using a ridiculous example can be used to point out the lack of sense involved in other disagreements.



Darn ..... so we're not going to call IAP the Symbionese Liberation Front? [}]


----------



## clewless (Feb 7, 2007)

[/quote]
Darn ..... so we're not going to call IAP the Symbionese Liberation Front? [}]
[/quote]

Not until Patty Hearst starts turning pens...[][]


----------



## DocStram (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> <br />


Darn ..... so we're not going to call IAP the Symbionese Liberation Front? [}]


Not until Patty Hearst starts turning pens...[][]



_<b>"Call me Tanya!"</b>_


----------



## DocStram (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />My signature says it all
> 
> Alfred


Ummmmmm are you saying that you wanna send me apples??? []


----------



## arioux (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, if they can give you idea []

Alfred


----------



## JimGo (Feb 7, 2007)

Alfred,
I have an idea involving Winesap apples...please send some! []


----------



## DocStram (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Alfred, of course, is right.  Whether it's apples or a pen turning technique .... IAP is all about exchanging ideas.  That's what being a  "community" is all about.  Just look around.  There has not been one flame or ignorant remark made since Jeff stepped up to the plate and enforced the IAP Code of Conduct.   []


----------



## Mudder (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Al is right and I tip my hat to Jeff and his moderator team for the positive changes that I have seen lately. 

They have a job that at times can be very difficult and they do it for  "free". I've seen some of the emails that a moderator and admin receive and some are very unpleasant (to say the least).

So..... To all you guys who "keep the peace" I just want to say Thank You, Your efforts are appreciated.


----------

